# Loader for a 2630 ?



## lazyd (Oct 13, 2011)

My neighbor just bought a pretty nice 2630 diesel. He wants to put a loader on it. We were wondering what JD loader was designed to fit that tractor ? Any one know ? We've seen a few online with the 145 on them. Is there others that would fit without a bunch of fabricating ?? He would like to just bolt it on. Thanks----------------Bill


----------



## lazyd (Oct 13, 2011)

He found a loader, this ad can be removed. I don't know how...??? Thanks


----------

